# Erden einer Roboter-Schweißanlage



## ThorstenSt (20 August 2014)

Hallo,

wir bauen gerade eine Roboterschweißanlage mit zwei Positionierern.

Die Schweißvorrichtung und der Positionierer sind mit der Masse vom Schweißgerät verbunden.
Kann ich nun trotzdem den Positionierer an die Erde/Potentialausgleichsschiene anschließen?

Es gibt auch noch eine Besonderheit: auf der Schweißvorrichtung wird ein Buskasten angebaut! Muss dieser Isoliert an die Schweißvorrichtung angebracht werden?

Theoretisch sollte der Schweißstrom ja nur über die Schweißmasse abfließen und nicht über die Erde. Die Erdungsleitung hat 6mm²...das Schweißkabel 95mm².

lg
Thorsten


----------



## Knaller (20 August 2014)

Moin
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funktionserdung

Schau dir bitte diesen Link mal an und dann Ziehen wir doch die einschlägigen Vorschrift sprich VDE und Normen zurate. 
6mm² ist nicht ausreichend als Maschinenerde bzw. Potentialausgleich. 
Die Positionierer sind wohl Servo-Achsen dann bitte alles gründlich erden. 
Gruß Herbert


----------



## Markus (20 August 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funktionserdung
> 
> Schau dir bitte diesen Link mal an und dann Ziehen wir doch die einschlägigen Vorschrift sprich VDE und Normen zurate.
> ...



Naja mehr als die Stamtischgeschätz ist das jetzt auch nicht...

WELCHE "einschlägigen" VDE und WELCHE NORMEN?
Warum ist 6mm² nicht ausreichend? Wo steht das?
Was ist "gründlich" erden?


@Thorsten
Hilfreich ist ggf. die Doku von den Komponenten.
Meistens sind dort entsprechende Aufbaurichtlinien beschrieben.

Relevante Norm für Roboterintegration ist die EN ISO 10218-2
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob hier im Speziellen auf die Ausrüstung von Schweissroboter eingegangen wird.
Ich werde morgen wieder das Vergnügen mit dieser Norm haben, aber bisher ist mir nichts derartiges aufgefallen.

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Schweissrobotern, aber ich weiß aus anderen Bereichen das Funken sehr hochfrequente Störungen erzeugen können.
In jeder Einbauanleitung von FU findest du deshalb den Hinweis den Potentialausgleich nicht nur mit Kupfer sondern auch nicht HF-Bändern (Drahtgeflecht Flachband) zu machen.
Vermutlich wird sich diese Form der Funktionserde also in deinem Bereich anbieten.

Als Funktionserde spricht meiner Meinung nach in deinem Fall nichts gegen die 6mm² + HF-Band.
Ob sie als Schutzerde ausreicht hängt von der restlichen Installation ab.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> In jeder Einbauanleitung von FU findest du deshalb den Hinweis den Potentialausgleich nicht nur mit Kupfer sondern auch nicht HF-Bändern (Drahtgeflecht Flachband) zu machen.



Hoppla, wenn beides nicht wirklich, was denn dann?

Auf jeden Fall währen die HF-Bänder immer meine erste Wahl,
auch im allgemeinen Maschinenbau, sobald ein FU oder ähnliches
in der nähe ist.


----------



## Safety (20 August 2014)

Um was für ein Schweißverfahren handelt es sich?
Es gibt da Normen die sind im Amtsblatt der Niederspannungsrichtlinie zu finden.
Beispiel: Widerstandschweißen DIN EN 62135-1
Da sind Maßnahmen aufgeführt.


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2014)

Bei dem ganzen Theater muss man unterscheiden zwischen Erdung und Potenialausgleich.
Für die Erdung würde oft schon ein 2,5mm² ausreichen aber für den Potentialausgleich kann ein 16mm² oder  mehr erforderlich sein.
Die Hinweise der Gerätehersteller sind schon ein guter Ansatzpunkt und auf jedenfall mehr brauchbar als die Norm.

Den "Buskasten" isoliert zu setzen macht - meiner Meinung nach - wenig Sinn.
Der Klemmkasten wird auch weniger das Problem sein sondern vielmehr alles was in den Kasten rein und raus geht.
Ggf. brauchst du geschirmte Sensor-Aktorleitungen.
Der Kasten selber muss natürlich EMV geeignet sein.
Ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist die Anschluß der Busleitung.
Ausgleichströme über den Schirm mag z.B. Profibus gar nicht.

Das ganze auch noch auf einem Roboterarm zu machen, kann schon etwas kompliziert sein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ThorstenSt (21 August 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten!

Ich denke ich geben mal ein paar mehr Details der Anlage preis 

Die  Anlage besteht aus einem Kuka Roboter mit einer einspeisung über einen  32 A CEE Stecker sowie der Anlagensteuerung mit einer Einspeisung über  einen 16 A CEE Stecker.

Die Buskästen sind nicht auf dem Roboter  sondern auf der Schweißvorrichtung welche auf den Positionierern  befestigt sind. Ich muss die Stellung der Spanner welche an der  schweißvorrichtung angebracht sind auswerten bzw. die Zylinder  ansteuern.
Die Buskästen an sich sind allerdings normale E-Boxen von Rittal mit Phönix Buskopplern (Profinet) und E/A-Klemmen.

Mein  bedenken rührt eher daher das der Schweißstrom über die Erde abfließen  kann...aber das scheint nach den Antworten hier wohl kein Thema zu  sein!?


Anhand des geringen Querschittes der Zuleitung(en) habe  ich 6mm² als ausreichend für den Potentialausgleich bzw. Erdung  eingeschätzt? Wahrscheinlich ist bei mir bezüglich Erdung, Poti-Ausgleich und so weiter noch etwas lese bedarf 
Gab es da keine Fausregel? Mindestens 6mm² und mindestens den 0,5 fachen Querschnitt des größten Schutzleiter?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 August 2014)

Ich würde bei einen Schweißroboter versuchen, besser zu sein
als die Norm es verlangt. Gerade diese Lamenierten Leitungen 
verwenden um die HF Ströme abzuleiten.


----------



## ThorstenSt (21 August 2014)

Hallo,

es ist eine MAG-Schweißanlage.

Aber dieses Drahtgeflecht-Flachband kann ich doch nur zum durchverbinden der Bauteile bzw. anlagenteile verwenden?
Geplant ist es das Zentral eine Poti-Schiene verbaut wird und von da aus geht es dann zu den einzelnen Bauteile die ggf. durchverbunden werden.

Worin besteht überhaupt der unterschied zwischen einem Stück Kupferleiter mit Kabelschuhen und diesen HF-Bändern?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 August 2014)

ThorstenSt schrieb:


> Worin besteht überhaupt der unterschied zwischen einem Stück Kupferleiter mit Kabelschuhen und diesen HF-Bändern?


Das sagt doch schon der Name, vorrausgesetzt man weiß wofür HF steht...


----------



## Markus (21 August 2014)

Hoch Frequente Ströme fließen aufgrund des Skinnefektes nur an der Außenseite eines Leiters.
Da macht viel Kupfer nur bedingt sinn.
Aber die vielen Drähte der HF-Bänder bieten große Oberfläche.


----------

